# New in El Gouna!



## Guest (Nov 13, 2009)

Hi all!

I've recently moved to El Gouna, right next to Hurghada, and will be living here for a year or two. I moved with hubby and 9 month old baby, and am looking for mom and baby groups, or something similar in the area. I work from home so it would be great to meet new people and get out and about when not working!

Thanks!


----------



## niniegypt (Nov 14, 2009)

Hi, I suggest you post on yahoos group for el gouna where many goonies exchange infos and comments. 
I live in Hurghada but work in El Gouna.
Cheeky Monky at the Marina is a playground for kids where its easy to meet other Mums and make contacts, as well as Les Petites Nursery.


----------



## cathegypt (Mar 17, 2008)

*hi and welcome*

hi 
i m living in elgouna with 2 boys 2 years and 9 monthes and my husband , i m french and will be glad to make some friendship, my phone number is 
hear from you 


Please do not put your private contact details in here, this will save you from unsolicited calls use the private message facility TY 




Nelli said:


> Hi all!
> 
> I've recently moved to El Gouna, right next to Hurghada, and will be living here for a year or two. I moved with hubby and 9 month old baby, and am looking for mom and baby groups, or something similar in the area. I work from home so it would be great to meet new people and get out and about when not working!
> 
> Thanks!


----------

